# My Father - ex ships radio surveyor



## Ernie Jardine (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi
I'm starting a new thread as my father, Ernie Jardine, is poorly in a nursing home, but he joined Ships Nostalgia back in 2009, at my suggestion, as though retired, he retains a huge interest in ships, shipping and the maritime world in general. He was in the Merchant Navy and then was in charge of the Radio Station at Portpatrick (Scotland) then Land's End, before moving to Liverpool where he was a radio surveyor and a morse code examiner. I wonder if there is anyone out there who knows him? He is 87 now so must have retired 25 or so years ago - but I bet someone on this site knows him! If you do, please get in touch and I will pass on all messages. I have already heard from a couple of very nice, friendly people who knew Dad - I'm not sure how to make a "general" post on ships Nostalgia - where everyone could read it - if anyone reading this knows how to do that, please feel free to put this put somewhere more public where more people might see it!!
Thank you.
Lindsay Jardine - Ernie's 2nd daughter (of 5 children in total!)


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

If he conducted the morse exam at Riversdale in 1975 tell him I'm very grateful he gave me a second chance (Jester)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Lindsay,

Don't worry, you have made your post in the perfect place. Although the Radio Room will mainly be of interest to ex Radio Officers, it is a public forum and everyone will see your father's name.

Good luck and I would be most surprised if there are not more members who know your father. (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome Lindsay and Ernie. We're all cut from the same cloth here.

I sat the MPT General (or whatever it was called) at Riversdale, Liverpool, in about 1979 - maybe your Dad tested me. I'll try and find the Certificate and check out the signature.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It was D. Hills who examined my in 1971 (who also gave me a second shot at the Morse!) however it was E.a.Jardine (representing the appearance of his signature) who signed my six months service entry on 18th Feb 1972. The official stamp states Radio Inspection Office -eme House (presumably Graeme House) -- Square (Derby Square) LIVERPOOL L2 7SQ - current site of Maritime and Coastguard agency.

(My one year's was signed by the colourful Harry Gilder - never bothered with the two year signature).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A second chance at morse, David! Did they do that? That was your bread and butter. D. Hills passed me in the Part 2 of First Class - obviously a very perceptive fellow.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> A second chance at morse, David! Did they do that? That was your bread and butter. D. Hills passed me in the Part 2 of First Class - obviously a very perceptive fellow.
> 
> John T


They certainly did John but, I think, only on the day. If you failed that too or were thought too bad to bother, you had to sit all of part II again.

Bread and butter. At the time yes but it was the really only the kit that 'warmed my wires'. I think it would be fair to say I was never better than a second class operator but was first class with the fault finding. Perhaps between the two it made the General a fair grading for me.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

I was a bag of nerves on my first sit. The examiner told me to go and have a couple of whiskies and come back in the afternoon (Pint) 

I used my first wages to buy a key from that nice Mr Samson in Germany

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/samson_etm_3c.html


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Ernie Jardine said:


> Hi
> my father, Ernie Jardine, ............................ was in the Merchant Navy and then was in charge of the Radio Station at Portpatrick (Scotland) then Land's End, before moving to Liverpool where he was a radio surveyor and a morse code examiner. I wonder if there is anyone out there who knows him?


Hi Lindsay,

Good to get your update on Ernie. Sorry to hear his health is not so good. Please do pass on my best regards to him.

I probably first met your dad at a WTS (Wireless Telegraphy Section) Annual Meeting in London when I was a Coast Station manager but didn't really get to know him until I went to Liverpool SRIO (Ship Radio Inspection Office) to undergo Radio Surveyor training about 1978 or 79. Ernie was the Senior Radio Surveyor and he put me through the mill - probably thought I was a bit dim !!! - ready for examination by Jim Crook, Head of Ship Inspection from WTS Headquarters. I've got Ernie to thank for showing me how to get would-be ship's Mates trembling in their shoes as they sat their Radiotelephony examinations or how to put the frightners on an R/O who had one too many the night before and was pulled out of his bunk for a spot inspection of his radio room. Because of Ernie's expertise Liverpool was one of the main depots for Radio Surveyor training. 

Spent 6 weeks training with Ernie and his team (Dave Cowhig and Ron Diamond) and then would meet him each year at the annual meetings. Would occasionally talk to him on the phone - remember having a conversation with him about a rig in Morecambe Bay which he was having to fly out to to carry out a survey (that was in the days before offshore training and worries about choppers falling out of the sky).

It used to be a requirement that we retired at 60, so I'm guessing Ernie would have retired at that age. Did meet him at least once after he retired, at the formal dinner which went alongside our annual meetings.

Got the Staff Disposition List for 1976 in front of me showing him at Liverpool as "Jardine E A" and his rank (within the GPO/BT) of R.A.S. (Radio Assistant Superintendent) (known as Senior Radio Surveyor within the Marine Office). The list also shows that he should have had three staff under him at that time although one post was vacant.

best regards

Bob Dixon
(ex- Wick Radio, Oban Radio and Glasgow SRIO)


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Ernie Jardine said:


> Hi
> Ernie Jardine, was in charge of the Radio Station at Portpatrick


This YouTube video includes an interview with Ernie who was on duty at Portpatrick Radio on 31st January 1953, the day the Princess Victoria was lost. Ernie was the last person to talk to David Broadfoot, the Princess Victoria's Radio Officer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdmKEj8wVz0


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you Lindsey, for letting us know about Ernie's condition. I hope he is comfortable and perhaps has access to a computer. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## barramore (Oct 22, 2011)

*Reference Thread Regarding Ernie Jardine*

Lindsay. Did not know your father but met him once when he visited
Portpatrick I was there from 1968 until closure of Radio Station
apart from three years at Landsend. My ex OC for a long time
was Cliff Reed who left to go into ship inspection in the Humber 
area. I still keep in contact with him. He will be of the same generation as your Dad. I suggest you Email him at
[email protected]

Hope you have plenty of replies as still a few "Oldies"
still around


----------



## Barmyclaresdad (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry Ernie is not well.
I met him when he was a Radio Surveyor in Liverpool and I worked as a radio engineer.
I always found him to be straight and helpful.
Liked his golf I believe.
My name is Malcolm Foulds.
Please pass my regards and if he can, put in an appearance on this site, there are bound to be others like myself who have met him somewhere along the way


----------



## bbyrne98 (Jun 27, 2007)

Birkenhead May 1978, IoMSPCo Monas Isle Post-winter lay up. Gullible RO from Dublin (visions of QE2, sees GCXY). Cabin a tad noxious. By chance, Mr Jardine appears for a radio survey. Captain Hall (a real gentlemen) is signing on crew in dining room, looks up, sees Ernie heading to front of queue, saying ' Captain, this young man is not joining your ship as his accommodation is inadequate'. Result .. young man from Dublin is the only officer with a new mattress, bedding and quilt, painted cabin, new sink, CARPET (the only carpet on Monas Isle, fact). I recall your dad. You must be proud. I wish him well.


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Lindsay

I remember your father Ernie - having met him on two occasions at the annual radio surveyor conference. In those days, it was held at Leafield radio station in Oxfordshire. I had just begun my stint as UK radio surveyor and was pleased to meet your father on two such occasions. 

During one such meeting, it was his last visit to the annual conference before his retirement. Before we broke up for the conference dinner (and a few drinks), he had the good grace to mention that, looking around the room at the several new faces as surveyors (including me) that the future radio survey service was in good hands. 

That was way back in about 1985 (give or take a year or so). He may not remember me at such fleeting visits - but I do remember your father very well. My name is Keith Watkins and I was based at Newcastle on Tyne - under the direction of Ron Diamond who is mentioned in previous posts on this thread. If your father does remember me, then I send him my very best wishes.


----------



## sparksgxfh (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Lindsay,

My name is James Campbell now working up in Aberdeen as a Ship Radio Surveyor.
Your father Ernie trained me as a Radio Surveyor in 1985 and I am forever grateful.
I always remember him asking me questions and testing me as we drove to all the ports and ships around Liverpool.
Saw him on the TV long time ago about the storm and the sinking of the PRINCESS VICTORIA.
Give Ernie my kindest regards.
Let me know how he is.
[email protected]


----------

